# 110 g Paludarium Build



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello all! I've been lurking on this site for a while and have finally starting gathering supplies to build a 110 g paludarium. 

The tank isn't drilled, and doesn't have doors, which I understand is a concern from a maintenance perspective. I've attempted to address those concerns and would love feedback on what I'm getting myself into. 

Tank: It will be a 48x18x31" tank converted from an old aquarium. 

Water: bottom 8" of the tank will be pond/dry ground with a false bottom. There will be a waterfall feature with two pools and stream emptying into the pond powered by the output on the 306 Fluval canister filter and a small internal pump that will also run the drip line on the back wall. This pump puts out 120 gph... I might need to dial back the flow. Any thoughts on running the drip line from this? Will it be too much or not drip on the wall if the line isn't pressurized? 

Back wall will empty directly into the false bottom, with pea gravel directly below to help reduce water discoloration from tannin. 

Mister: Mistking starter kit v4, with 2 nozzles. This will be for broader coverage of the back wall and watering the plants (mostly ferns and moss, maybe a Brom or two... I haven't picked out plants yet).

Light: Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED light. I discovered this board and the cool remote controlled timer lights for sunrise/sunset after purchasing the light. Going back I would probably get a different light from that aspect. Do you think this will provide adequate lighting, or will I need 2?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GH9HURE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Airflow: 4 120mm computer fans wired to a DC transformer. I plan to build an intake near the false bottom to help circulate air, 1 fan to blow across the front glass, one for intake and one for exhaust. 

Hardscape: Eggcrate with screen for the false bottom, black silicon to cover the background and sides, eggcrate to provide structure for the waterfall, fan intake, and drip lines. 10 lbs of cork bark, some knotted driftwood, and GS to complete the hardscape. Plan on using Gorilla Glue and coconut husk to fill in the gaps between cork. Will moss grow on this? Are there better suggestions to use to promote moss growth? I saw a build with Spyra... but I haven't been able to find where to purchase that. Waterfall pools and stream will be build from milk jugs, GS, sealed with Drylok. 

Does anyone have recommendation for the coconut husk to use with gorilla glue/GS? I found these two but I'm not sure which to use:

Loose and coarse: National Geographic™ Coarse Reptile Coconut Fiber | Substrate & Bedding | PetSmart

Sold in a block you break up: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=coconut+coir 

Any recommendation for where to purchase the nesting/drainage pots I've seen used as planters on the back wall? What type of soil should be used? 

Mock up:

Front view from Sketch up: (Please excuse the rudimentary drawings, first time using the software)








Side view: 








I appreciate any advice or thoughts!


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

For your soil, many use abg mix, and for the net cups, as well as the soil, I'd check out neherp. I know they have them, as well as some nice plants and other viv supplies


-Lake


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's the tank, ready to go:









Night mode:


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Lake said:


> For your soil, many use abg mix, and for the net cups, as well as the soil, I'd check out neherp. I know they have them, as well as some nice plants and other viv supplies
> 
> 
> -Lake


Thanks! I got my cork from there and didn't see the planting section. Found em!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

Your sketchup design strikes me as a bit crowded front-to-back as far as your water feature goes. Having the switchbacks in the water flow stacked the way you do is a little too fine-grained for the dynamics of naturalistic water feature. I would suggest, instead, you merely create a stack of wood and rocks (or whatever) to create a trickling waterfall from the input in the upper left corner to the substrate - basically replacing your zigzag streambed with water flowing over a planted cliff. 

I would not try to extend the path of the water so far over the substrate area you want to be relatively drier. The water fall could spread from the upper corner but stop about midway along your current wall/water course - thus staying "above" only your wet area and not the shore. It's hard to keep water from seeping outward and upward a bit - having the stream flow and turn above your substrate area will almost certainly lead to wetter substrate than you want on that side. With less width having water flow, you can use the space for more of a substrate area for more landscaping.

Is your sketchup mostly just about the background and substrate? I ask because I don't see any branches or logs in your image. I highly recommend you use them in your design (the bigger the better). Otherwise, though, I think you've got a nice start to a small landscape...


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Your sketchup design strikes me as a bit crowded front-to-back as far as your water feature goes. Having the switchbacks in the water flow stacked the way you do is a little too fine-grained for the dynamics of naturalistic water feature. I would suggest, instead, you merely create a stack of wood and rocks (or whatever) to create a trickling waterfall from the input in the upper left corner to the substrate - basically replacing your zigzag streambed with water flowing over a planted cliff.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback on the stream. I actually started the mock up in sketchup because I couldn't decide what it would look like and I needed to map out where the electronics would go. 

I'm definitely planning on having some big logs and a rock in the tank as well... My artistic skills couldn't represent them well. After the cork arrives next week I'll start laying things out and tweaking the layout and post pictures then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Still waiting for the cork bark to arrive... what should I look for when looking at coconut husk and gorilla glue for a background over GS? I found two products:

Loose fiber substrate:
here

Compressed substrate:
here

Does it matter? Is there a special type of mix I should be getting?

Thanks!


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

While I wait for the cork and mister to arrive, I started on the false bottom and drip line for the back wall.










I'll post more tomorrow when the silicon cures and its moved into the tank. 

Next step, silicon and eggcrate on the back wall and begin mapping out fans for airflow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Lans (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like it'll be interesting once you are done. I'll follow this thread to see how you build your tank.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

The silicon didn't hold the pillars in place (8", too much torque when moving), so I drilled holes and zip tied them to the base. 

Here's the false bottom in place and starting to test the background. I need to build the fan conduit and waterfall pump access next. After that I can finalize the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Looks very promising. Will follow!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Make sure and drill some holes or cut some notches out of the bottoms of the pvc tube support legs. Any water that falls/drains down the tubes will just sit and get stagnant and eventually fill up. Having holes at the bottom to let the water escape will help avoid that.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Make sure and drill some holes or cut some notches out of the bottoms of the pvc tube support legs. Any water that falls/drains down the tubes will just sit and get stagnant and eventually fill up. Having holes at the bottom to let the water escape will help avoid that.




Good point, I didn't think of that. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Minor setback tonight. After washing testing the canister filter (which will also be the waterfall source), I found that the existing flu avail hoses do not reach the top of the tank. I researched and found that clear 5/8" ID and 7/8" OD fit will and can be used in its place. I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I made some progress today. I was concerned about airflow since it is a deeper tank and there aren't any doors to open when doing maintenance. So I modified a few computer fans...


























I cut the normal attachment and used electrical tape to wrap the positive and ground wires. Then I connected the positive to the inside of the old charger cable shown and the ground pair to the outside and wrapped that in electrical tape. 

The fans require 12V and draw .16 amps. The transformer puts out 12V and .5 amps. I'm planning on daisy chaining 3-4 together, depending on what the tank needs to clear moisture on the glass. I'm also not sure if going over the total output (.16x4=.64) will just make the fans spin a little slower or cause a problem. 

I also drilled holes in the bottom the pvc supports per gibbs's suggestion and added the screen to keep dirt on the land. The portions of eggcrate that show now will be covered in GS. 



















I'll post more once I finish the back drop.


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like this could turn into a great build  
I would second the recommendation to simplify the waterfall feature. It may be better to have the water cascade over a stack of rocks built into the background rather than try to direct the water through a stream. I have had the experience of water refusing to cooperate and flooding "dry" portions or disappearing halfway down a stream and leaving the rest as a dry stream bed.
Much easier to let the water follow gravity the way it wants instead of directing it through complicated turns. 
Also regarding the Computer fans for ventilation, I have had good experience using them but be prepared for them to rust and quit working after a little while. I don't know if there are any good ways to "humidity-proof" fans but I found that it is good if you plan to replace them every year or so.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

WZDesigns said:


> Looks like this could turn into a great build
> I would second the recommendation to simplify the waterfall feature. It may be better to have the water cascade over a stack of rocks built into the background rather than try to direct the water through a stream. I have had the experience of water refusing to cooperate and flooding "dry" portions or disappearing halfway down a stream and leaving the rest as a dry stream bed.
> Much easier to let the water follow gravity the way it wants instead of directing it through complicated turns.
> Also regarding the Computer fans for ventilation, I have had good experience using them but be prepared for them to rust and quit working after a little while. I don't know if there are any good ways to "humidity-proof" fans but I found that it is good if you plan to replace them every year or so.




Thanks for the feedback. I'm planning on switching the waterfall to have an upper and middle pool, almost like a tiered effect over the the water area. I'd really like to have it go over the substrate, but the voices of reason are probably right that it's more headache than it's worth. 

I'll put some work into the waterfall tomorrow and post some pictures.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

KommentBox said:


> Still waiting for the cork bark to arrive... what should I look for when looking at coconut husk and gorilla glue for a background over GS? I found two products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone have some input on the type of coco fiber to use on top of the GS when using the gorilla glue adhesive technique?


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Either type of coco fiber should work well. I have a large tank that has lasted 6+ years where I used the compressed brick of eco-earth over silicone and GS. It has held up really well and has been almost entirely taken over by some creeping fig. Before everything got overgrown, moss grew really well on it as long as it was kept wet enough. 
No experience with gorilla glue over GS but there seem to be many people here who like the results.
The only downside to the compressed version is the time it takes to expand and dry the coco fiber. For mine I had to soak big chunks of it in a bucket for a few days and then let it dry for a week or so. If time is a big concern you may want to go with the bag of loose fiber. If you want some more texture and detail in the background I would recommend mixing in a bit or your substrate (sphagnum, orchid bark, etc.) in with the coco fiber before pressing it on. 
I’m sure you have probably read many of these other threads but here are a few good build logs that detail the foam background process. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...f-vertical-tank-3d-background.html#post253018
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/255898-great-stuff-backgrounds.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...5-expanding-foam-gorilla-glue-background.html
Also Black Jungle has an old but decent tutorial on custom foam backgrounds- How to build a custom landscape or background for your vivarium: Step by step photo essay.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

WZDesigns said:


> Either type of coco fiber should work well. I have a large tank that has lasted 6+ years where I used the compressed brick of eco-earth over silicone and GS. It has held up really well and has been almost entirely taken over by some creeping fig. Before everything got overgrown, moss grew really well on it as long as it was kept wet enough.
> No experience with gorilla glue over GS but there seem to be many people here who like the results.
> The only downside to the compressed version is the time it takes to expand and dry the coco fiber. For mine I had to soak big chunks of it in a bucket for a few days and then let it dry for a week or so. If time is a big concern you may want to go with the bag of loose fiber. If you want some more texture and detail in the background I would recommend mixing in a bit or your substrate (sphagnum, orchid bark, etc.) in with the coco fiber before pressing it on.
> I’m sure you have probably read many of these other threads but here are a few good build logs that detail the foam background process.
> ...




Perfect, this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I worked on the waterfall tonight. Thank you for the advice not to send it over the substrate, I'm still working on controlling the splashing without taking away all the water. 








https://vimeo.com/182651480

I built a platform to raise the rock out of the water, I think I'm going to build another tier so the back isn't just rocks. 

My plan is to add a long wall to the left side (it runs along the side of the tank) and a smaller eggcrate wall on the other side to help contain splashing.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I realized in need to contain the water and direct it where I want to go. I got some plastic poster board at Home Depot and started cutting the shape...
Here is is with the supporting walls. It holds the weight of the rocks much better now. 










Next cut the platforms...









Then keep the water moving forward...









I also cut pieces to give me a service access to the pump as well as the fan (so I don't have to worry if it breaks and can change out the fan later if needed). 

Next steps are to silicone it all together, let it cure and do another test!


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I finally started the great stuff mess... You weren't kidding when you said it gets everywhere!

I've got the rock in place, I'm still waiting on the cork to arrive prior to starting the background. 







getting ready to start








first pieces siliconed in place. 







Apparently I stopped taking pictures in the middle. 

The rock weighs a total of 28lbs... Which is heavy but the structure is actually very solid and nothing moves with the GS holding everything in place. 








cleaning up. 










Do you guys think I need to reapply to some locations? Any thoughts on whether to use drylock paint and try to make it look like rock, or use coconut coir and make it look like dirt in between the rocks?

Starting on the false bottom:







before it got messy. 















I was surprised how many little gaps I have to go in and patch. Any advice for the avoiding this on the background? Do I need to go slower?


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I also have been reworking the fan support structure after seeing some builds on here and advice about the fans failing and needing to be replaced. 










The plan is to have the long one draw air from the bottom of the paludarium and the two smaller ones to circulate air inside and draw in fresh air. I plan to use screen to keep the fan openings hidden and stop anything from getting inside. Each of the fans will be accessible to replace should one of them die. 

The plastic board will be covered in GS and blended into the background, with the top having a lid that can be opened to service the fan. 

Thoughts and feedback is welcome!!!


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Second layer of GS down, I'm going to carve it tonight









I also put screens on the fan cases and an internal holder for the fans (I should have done this part first).

















The cork bark finally arrived!!


----------



## Lizardguy (May 21, 2009)

Looking great so far, Personally I would have used foam for the rocks and covered it with hydraulic cement and then cured it. it would of made it a hell of a lot lighter.


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking good, silicone phase is...well it's a mess, good luck.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Carving is getting close to done... Then comes the painting stage (by the water fall and the false bottom will be rock, I'll use coconut coir and silicon on the background. 


















I didn't realize just how much of a mess this phase would take. I'm going to dry fit in the tank tonight before painting to make sure everything fits before starting on the painting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Lizardguy said:


> Looking great so far, Personally I would have used foam for the rocks and covered it with hydraulic cement and then cured it. it would of made it a hell of a lot lighter.




I didn't trust my ability to make it look good and still channel the water right. That's definitely something I will consider for future builds!


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

The build is starting to come together! This is my last layer of foam for the waterfall and false bottom. After this cures and is carved I'll paint and move it into the tank for the back and sides. 

I made it into 2 separate pieces so I could maneuver it easier. I placed wax paper between the two so that they will fit together better. Hers some pictures:









I discovered I was off by a 1/2 inch after the foam set and needed to carve away some to get it to fit in the tank









Test fit with the hidden pump access. 








taping off the connection point. 








no turning back now!








after letting the foam cure for 10 minutes so it had a shell but was still malleable, I put the two together. 








View from the top. 

Anyone have any thoughts on how many net pots to incorporate into the background?

I'm also getting close to buying plants... any thoughts or recommendations on what to include is appreciated. I'd like to get moss to grow on the wood and rocks, a few mini ferns... and maybe 3 broms? 

Feedback is always appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alter Ego Trip (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm really liking how this is coming together. Very nice.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

First round of rock painting!









First coat 









Second coat









Carved and right side painted. I'll tape and paint the left tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Still looking good, 

I like how you separated the waterfall from the rest of the base. Although it sacrifices quite a lot of usable ground area it provides a visual split and depth to the build. 

Regarding planting, it is very easy to over plant at first. I recommend planting sparingly and in stages, giving time for things to grow in a bit before adding more. This also gives you time to look at the tank from different perspectives and visualize how new plants might look. (Also gives the tank time to cycle and get established before adding inhabitants)


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I started shading the rocks and finished up the waterfall side. After the coco dirt cures I'll move it to the tank and start working in the back. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

KommentBox said:


> I didn't trust my ability to make it look good and still channel the water right. That's definitely something I will consider for future builds!


Nice job carving and painting the rocks! They turned out amazing. I agree with the previous poster. Since they look so good, Id ditch the flat rocks your using for the waterfall and carve my own for that part of the tank too. That way the rockscape will all match.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

First fit in the tank!! It barely made it together. I picked up some browns and greens to add a little more color and depth to the rocks, I'm going to do a little more shading and then start the background and incorporating the ventilation and current


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's some pictures of the fit:






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's a potential hardscape layout. Does this look too crowded? 



















I like the big piece of the far right partially covering the air shaft, but it also takes a lot of real estate. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

How are you doing the plumbing for the canister filter? I am building a 90 gallon paludarium right now with the same footprint as yours and using a canister as well


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

flyfshrmn98 said:


> How are you doing the plumbing for the canister filter? I am building a 90 gallon paludarium right now with the same footprint as yours and using a canister as well




The filter is housed underneath in the base. I have the intake for the filter drawing water from the column, and the output is going down the waterfall. 

Here's the access spot:










Here's the output (I still haven't finished the background and disguising it fully):










Here's the intake:










This is from a while back since it isn't really visible anymore. The wire screen keeps stuff from getting in and I'm just using a regular filter intake on the end of the hose at the bottom of the tunnel. 

To help with water circulation throughout the tank, I plan to use a current pump to pull water from underneath the false bottom. I'm not exited about the idea of a pump in the water visible, but I figure I can hide it under the waterfall and then it will still be accessible for maintenance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Instead of using a pump you could always split your canister return so half goes to the waterfall and put a spray bar/output under your false bottom aimed towards the intake to move water around. That is what I am doing with mine.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

flyfshrmn98 said:


> Instead of using a pump you could always split your canister return so half goes to the waterfall and put a spray bar/output under your false bottom aimed towards the intake to move water around. That is what I am doing with mine.




Is that as simple as putting a T in the line, or do you need to do anything else? I'd definitely like to remove the need for an extra thing in the tank, if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

KommentBox said:


> Is that as simple as putting a T in the line, or do you need to do anything else? I'd definitely like to remove the need for an extra thing in the tank, if possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could just put a T in the line and add some kind of in line ball valve to adjust your flow to the waterfall if needed. You could probably use small 1/2" pvc also. I hope to work on mine tomorrow and Ill post some pictures


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, I finally got the drip line down, the shading on the rocks finished, and everything in and working together. On to the background!

I'm not sure how much interest there is in the drip line and fitting everything in the tank, so I'll post more of that if there's interest. 








water feature siliconed and placed. 








splitter on the drip line to circulate water. 








Line running underneath the false bottom that will connect to the splitter. 








ring on the opposite side to keep it from falling through. 








All connected!








Layout before siliconing. 








trying to go in stages to give everything time to cure. 








In order to replace the fan, I had to slightly skew the column. I put a piece of 1/2 hose on the other side as a spacer. 

More tomorrow after this is cured!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I've made quite a bit of progress. I finished the silicone, put down the eggcrate, siliconed the cork bark in place, and began putting in the coconut coir. 








layout of the net pots








fitting the cork bark over. 








branch coming out








waterfall 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Great stuff everywhere. 








all carved up!








Coconut in place. 








waterfall. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Awesome!

What are the wood branches? Trying to figure out what wood I can use in mine. And I like the look of those, long but not too thick.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

tcmfish said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> What are the wood branches? Trying to figure out what wood I can use in mine. And I like the look of those, long but not too thick.




I honestly don't know... I scavenged them on a camping trip at the coast a year ago when I started thinking about building a tank and thought they would look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

The hardscape is finally done!! Now on the exciting part that I have no idea what I'm doing... choosing and placing plants! 

What would you plant? I've been reading a lot of posts on plants and the mega thread right now has been very helpful in terms of considering how plants grow and general rules for placement. I'm planning on moss, creeping fig, and some mini ferns... but I'm not sure on the particulars or what may go well. Any suggestions?

Right side of tank

















looking to the left side








close up of location left pot








older picture, but shows the right side pots better. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogboy99 (Feb 1, 2016)

that layout looks bloody fantastic. its the best I've seen on here for a while. keep going strong.


----------



## PVTLLC (Oct 10, 2016)

I found your build! 

Looking very good. Keep up the great work. Cannot wait to get my glass this coming week so I can start mine. Got most of the major things I need ordered so this coming week(end) I should have it all and can get started assembling the tank. 

Keep it up.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

PVTLLC said:


> I found your build!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'm picking out plants this week! I'm looking forward to seeing your build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I picked up some plants today.









I plan to separate the fern into a few groups as it is way too big right now... should I be concerned it will overflow the tank? It is an Alaska fern (polyatichum setiferum 'divisilobum'). Supposedly it grows to 18" tall... can I keep trimming it to keep it lower, or do I need a smaller type of fern?








baby's tears (helxine soleirolii), polka dot plant (hypoestes phyllostachya), palm. Of these three, I might need to remove the palm... can you keep these miniature through pruning?








China Doll (radermachera sinica) 

I don't want too many varieties... I think I'd like to have more of a repeating theme. Any suggestions on which should stay or which should go? Any suggestions on different ones to include? The nursery had pretty slim pickings... and they won't be getting new options until spring. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I set up the mistking today. It was much easier than I thought!








I got this bucket from a restaurant, I really liked the built in mini lid. 








all set up under the stand. 








I used some left over eggcrate to attach the nozzles to. This sits under the lid so I can remove the lid without worrying about the misting system. 








It works!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Everyone says that about setting up a mistking lol... Its funny because its true.

Its pretty damn easy considering how complicated it seems and how great it is.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

I finally got everything planted, put down sand in the water and ABG on the false bottom!










I've still got some work to do with tweaking the fans and the waterfall, but overall I'm happy with the progress so far! Now I need to see how the plants grow in and decide what other plants to get...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Update. 

Two weeks in, I'm still fiddling with the most and fans to get the right combo for the moss to grow. I had a small mold problem so I reduced the misting schedule and it's cleared up. The moss is starting to grow but it's still pretty slow moving. 










I got the drip was working and added more substrate. I didn't realize that great stuff floats as much as it does and had an issue with my land trying to pull away. My solution was to add more substrate to cover the gap on the bottom. 

I'm going to give the moss more time to establish itself before looking for more plants. 








I added an inhabitant since the tank seemed lonely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's a video of the waterfall in action:

https://vimeo.com/193487994

Thanks for looking! Any suggestions on plants to add and where would be great. I'm thinking about some rabbits fern, anubias, and creeping fig. Any others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Quick update: I got my first Brom, tillandasia.















the moss is recovering and starting to grow in








close up of the brom. 








palm and baby tears after trimming and resetting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcmfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey looking good. Tillandsia don't like to be on the ground so that one might need to be mounted somewhere, maybe glue to a wall or branch. I here Bulbophyllum orchids are good ones. I like your other ideas too. Maybe a Cryptanthus for the ground, I got mine from lowes.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Quick update. 

I finally was able to meet up with a local frogger and get some cuttings from his tanks. 










The moss is growing in well and starting establish. I still plan to move the tillandasia to a piece of wood, but I haven't decided where yet. 










The moss loves hanging out in the waterfall. I also added a brom and some marcgravia. 









Shot from the other side. I need to get a list of the broms for my records. 










I added some bark stripping to the top of the substrate as well. Has anyone done this instead of leaf litter? It seems like it would break down much slower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Your tank has come together pretty well. 

That old fisherman made me laugh, perfect inhabitant for this tank.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Update time. I ended up needing to leave the country for 3 months, having the mistking and an automated light timer was amazing! I came back to the tank doing as well as ever, just a lot of algae in the water and a few plants that had too dry of a climate. I'm glad I held off on getting any animals in the tank yet. 









The broms are still doing well. 










Full tank shot. 









Most of the moss I had was temperate moss and after the initial wet period, has not done as well. Any recommendations on what type of moss to use?

From what I've read about the brown algae, this can be caused by not enough water changes or too low of light. I'm currently doing 12 hours on, 12 off (I upped it from 7 on, 17 off). Should I increase my light time?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

Can you try to get some close shots of the brown algae? It's hard to positively identify in those shots. More water changes will never hurt though!

Edit: Those look a bit like diatoms which would be normal for a new tank. Keep doing water changes and they will probably clear up in a couple months. Nerite snails may also munch it.


----------



## jkdub (Jul 11, 2017)

This whole set up looks amazing. I'm glad to have seen it because It has made me question some of the things I might do with my 55 gallon build. 

Also, maybe try some snails that might munch on the algae, or some shrimp. These are often good clean up crews. Also some aquatic plants will help you keep the water clean so that you don't need to do many, if any, water changes.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

@nyskiffie, you're right, I just got confirmation from a planted tank forum that they are diatoms. I suspect it is coming from the tap water (I have a separate, distilled water reservoir that the mistaking runs off of). 

I like the suggestion of more water plants and some cleaners in the tank. Do nerite snails eat diatoms?

I'll post more pictures before and after the next cleaning later this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Update time!










Here's the before picture 










And this is after cleaning. The diatoms came off the plants and glass very easily. There is some still left on the artificial rock. 










Do you think with regular water changes this will remain dormant or will it continue to grow and force a deep cleaning of everything?










I'm seriously debating drilling a bulkhead on the side of the tank about two inches from the bottom. It is currently a huge pain to move water through to the canister filter due to the 36" it has to travel up before coming back down. At this point this is the largest frustration with the tank (and with it being so deep it's very hard to reach the bottom of the water. The land mass is plenty high to access however). 

Have any of you had success drilling a bulkhead after the tank has been built? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

The diatoms, once they die down, should stay down pretty well. However new and different kinds of algae are another story! You'll have to deal with those as they come up. 

You'd have to be very brave to drill a tank after it's been built. Personally I wouldn't even attempt it, I would rather find some kind of diaphragm pump that fits your filter feed line and use that to prime it. Or add a set of ball valves so that you can work on the filter without losing the prime. Really any solution other than drilling the tank with it in place. It is hard enough to drill glass safely with a drill press, add in having to do it horizontally and by hand and you have a recipe for disaster in my opinion.


----------



## KommentBox (Aug 26, 2016)

Great, thanks you nyskiffie! No drilling it is! I do have several ball valves, however, on portion of the line didn't have a tight enough fitting to hold the suction and keep it primed after a pump cleaning. I changed it out on the major clean and I'm hoping it will work better next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

